# Lifestyles & Discussion > Science & Technology >  Is this Linux XP operating system compatable??

## alexa doherty

I have windows Xp and it's not compatable for some reason so I need a new operating system(I don't want to discuss this aspect). 


I have a Ron Paul video I made that I need to put on a DVD for a group of people who don't have computers. So I need to turn it from an .FLV file into an mpeg format via windows Media Coder.   

Is this OS called Linux XP compatable with Media Coder?

I think it uses firefox as a browser. Also will it be compatable with other microsoft products or will it be a pain in the butt to deal with?

Any help is greatly appreciated. Thank you.

----------


## ronpaulfan

> I have windows Xp and it's not compatable for some reason so I need a new operating system(I don't want to discuss this aspect). 
> 
> 
> I have a Ron Paul video I made that I need to put on a DVD for a group of people who don't have computers. So I need to turn it from an .FLV file into an mpeg format via windows Media Coder.   
> 
> Is this OS called Linux XP compatable with Media Coder?
> 
> I think it uses firefox as a browser. Also will it be compatable with other microsoft products or will it be a pain in the butt to deal with?
> 
> Any help is greatly appreciated. Thank you.



I'm not familiar with Linux XP but if Media Coder doesn't work, you can try a free program called SUPER: http://www.videohelp.com/tools/SUPER_1 (it converts anything and everything)

----------

